# Whats the best way to....



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

remove or treat, or resurface your Chart plotter screen to remove all those tiny scratches?

ideas????


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Maguires makes a polish for plastic, test it first. It helped mine but didn't make it good as new


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Wasn't cheap, but I sent my Raymarine C80 back to the factory and they replaced the screen film. Came back looking like a new machine!
(And I told everyone to keep their fingers off of it after that)! :yes:


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Steve B said:


> Wasn't cheap, but I sent my Raymarine C80 back to the factory and they replaced the screen film. Came back looking like a new machine!
> (And I told everyone to keep their fingers off of it after that)! :yes:


Try a screen protector for a tablet (Cut to fit)on it to help with scratches..


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Watch using spray fish attractants, sun screen or bug spray.. it will wipe out a screen quick


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Skeeterdone said:


> Try a screen protector for a tablet (Cut to fit)on it to help with scratches..


 there more of that "hindsight" good idea though


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Realtor said:


> there more of that "hindsight" good idea though


There are companies that make custom fit per model. It has to be thought of and done when new.

The 3010 is obsolete as far as Garmin is concerned. Dought they would work on it.

The choice use to be to just remove the coating....It use to be a real problem with early Garmin format units.

Your just gonna need a BIGGER Boat Jim.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> There are companies that make custom fit per model. It has to be thought of and done when new.
> 
> The 3010 is obsolete as far as Garmin is concerned. Dought they would work on it.
> 
> ...


 I like your thinking.....


----------

